
Rosalind, a platform for learning bioinformatics and programming - aarestad
http://rosalind.info/
======
chaoxu
I'm still looking for a open source version of this so I can create a nice
collection of algorithm problems.

------
doug1001
excellent name! (i assume the choice is a tribute to Rosalind Franklin, the
crystallographer whose x-ray diffraction images of the DNA molecule led Watson
& Crick to deduce its structure.)

------
jqm
This looks pretty interesting.

------
dang
Discussion from 2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4761831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4761831).

